# En attendant votre réponse, je vous prie d'agréer



## A-class-act

Bonjour!
A-ce-que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer cette régle?
*Le gérondif devant obligatoirement compléter un autre verbe,vous ecrirez*:J'attends votre réponse,et je vous prie d'agréer .......et non *En attendant votre réponse.


----------



## LV4-26

Cette règle signifie que le gérondif s'emploie pour indiquer la simultanéité de deux actions. Il y a donc toujours, avec le verbe au gérondif, un autre verbe décrivant une autre action.
_Je fais ceci en attendant cela_ - _attendant_ complète le verbe _faire_
_Elle chante en dansant_ - _dansant_ complète le verbe _chanter_

Dans l'exemple cité, il y a bien un autre verbe, le verbe _prier_.
Du coup, la phrase, telle qu'elle est construite, suggère que les actions de faire et de prier sont coïncidantes (qu'elles commencent et finissent en même temps), ce qui n'est pas exact.


----------



## A-class-act

Tout d'abord,merci pour la reponse.
Donc,si je compreds bien,comme le gérondif complète le verbe,et le fait de dire "je vous prie d'agréer ....en attendant votre réponse" ne suit pas la règle,de plus,pour moi,ça sonne un peu bizarrement,alors c'est à éviter,et c'est inexact.ai-je bien compris??


----------



## CapnPrep

LV4-26 said:


> Du coup, la phrase, telle qu'elle est construite, suggère que les actions de faire et de prier sont coïncidantes (qu'elles commencent et finissent en même temps), ce qui n'est pas exact.


L'emploi du gérondif n'exige pas forcément que les actions commencent et finissent en même temps: _En traversant toute la ville, je n'ai écrasé qu'un seul piéton_.

Je ne vois aucune raison grammaticale de condamner la formule _En attendant votre réponse, je vous prie_ etc. On peut ne pas aimer le style, mais alors ça n'arrange rien d'y substituer _J'attends votre réponse, et je vous prie _etc.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

L'expression "canonique" (que l'on retrouve dans les modèles de formules de politesse, à la fin d'une lettre) est d'ailleurs :
_Dans l'attente de votre réponse, je vous prie etc._

Cela dit, le texte du premier post ne semble pas interdire "En attendant votre réponse, je vous prie...", mais plutôt "En attendant votre réponse." (c'est à dire sans rien après que la signature, je suppose).
Dans ce dernier cas, ce n'est effectivement pas très élégant, et on attend en effet un verbe après le gérondif.


----------



## LV4-26

En effet, je m'aperçois maintenant qu'à la toute fin du post d'ouverture, il n'y a pas de points de suspension après _réponse_ mais un point final. 
J'ai raisonné avec la certitude que la suite (_je vous prie etc.._) était sous-entendue.
S'il faut lire "en attendant votre réponse [point final]", alors je me rallie bien volontiers à l'opinion de JeanDeSponde et de CapnPrep.
J'ai essayé de trouver une justification à une "règle" que j'avais comprise de travers. 
Toutes mes excuses.


----------



## Aoyama

Ceci dit, tout en étant d'accord avec JDS "_Dans l'attente de votre réponse, je vous prie_...", ou bien encore " _Dans l'attente d'une réponse de votre part, je vous prie ..._", je dirais que "en attendant votre réponse" est bien sûr grammaticalement possible mais assez insolent sinon comminatoire. C'est ici une exigence qui va à l'encontre de la politesse, canonique ou pas ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Peut-être s'agit-il d'une confusion avec la phrase suivante qui, elle, est incorrecte…

_En attendant votre réponse, veuillez agréer…_


----------



## Aoyama

Incorrecte dans le sens de l'étiquette. Grammaticalement, elle est correcte ...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Aoyama, il y a quand même un problème avec l'expression citée par MC : les deux verbes n'ont en réalité pas le même sujet, comme le sous-entend la phrase, non...?
Ce n'est pas le destinataire qui attend...


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, "en attendant" c'est celui qui écrit, "veuillez" c'est le destinataire, mais cela fait-il problème ?


----------



## LV4-26

Ah oui, je pense que cela fait problème. Le gérondif n'ayant pas de sujet exprimé, il est entendu que c'est le même que celui de l'autre verbe.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

C'est ce qu'il me semble aussi...
Si je dis _Il pleut trop, je ne pars pas avec toi tout de suite. En attendant que la pluie s'arrête, rentre à la maison_, il y a comme un problème...


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, peut-être ... C'est une construction que je n'emploierai pas (elle ne me venait même pas à l'esprit), mais elle reste courante. "En attendant votre réponse, je vous souhaite une bonne journée", j'ai dû recevoir quelque chose comme ça accompagnant un devis de plombier ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> "En attendant votre réponse, je vous souhaite une bonne journée"


Celle-ci est en revanche correcte puis que le sujet (_je_) est la personne qui fait l'action du gérondif (_en attendant_).

_En attendant __votre réponse _[c'est *moi* qui attends]_, veuill*ez*_ _agréer _[c'est à *vous* de vouloir agréer]_…_ 
_En attendant __votre réponse _[c'est *moi* qui attends]_, *je* vous prie d'__agréer _[c'est *moi* qui vous prie d'agréer]_…_ 
_En attendant __votre réponse _[c'est *moi* qui attends]_, *je* vous souhaite une bonne journée_ [c'est *moi* qui vous souhaite une bonne journée]_…_


----------



## Aoyama

Ah oui oui, CQFD ...


----------



## Chimel

Rassure-toi, Aoyama, il y a des exemples célèbres d'anacoluthe, notamment chez Baudelaire: "Exilé sur le sol au milieu des huées, ses ailes de géant l'empêchent de marcher". Ou encore le diction "L'appétit vient en mangeant".

Je m'efforce encore d'éviter de telles ruptures de construction, mais je dois être parmi les derniers à m'en soucier car je lis presque tous les jours des choses comme "En adoptant cette nouvelle loi, les procédures de divorce seront facilitées".


----------



## Aoyama

> "En adoptant cette nouvelle loi, les procédures de divorce seront facilitées".


Ah ben oui, tiens, et pas qu'en Belgique ...


----------

